# Show us your pack!!!



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

From left to right 
Tyson (11years old Male) Skye (18 weeks old Female) Jax (19.5 weeks old Male) Reign (18 weeks old Female)


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks like you've got you hands full there! Lovely looking dog and pup's 


(Left) Raven just turned 12 month's 
(Right) Clay going to be 9 year's old in July


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Fozzie, 6y.o, Lexie, 19m.o


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

This is my beautiful Maggie Mae, who I adopted in June 2020. I'm calling her 3 years old (ish). I'm still getting to know her, but I think she is a real good girl. One important thing - she listens to me & does care about what I want & don't want. With time, I believe she will become more consistent with her obedience. She still seems to think it's optional.


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

happyblond said:


> Looks like you've got you hands full there! Lovely looking dog and pup's
> 
> 
> (Left) Raven just turned 12 month's
> ...


They are both beautiful.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

happyblond said:


> Looks like you've got you hands full there! Lovely looking dog and pup's
> 
> 
> (Left) Raven just turned 12 month's
> ...


I was going to name one of my girls raven! Love the names and the pups are so cute!


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Basic pack + extended pack, which includes my mother's West Highland White.


----------



## GrandmaNGoofy (Feb 27, 2021)

Stella 6 years, Charlie 9 months


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

My best buds Harley 6.5 and Rogan 16 months


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Nadja and Mia








Nadja and Chief


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Lexie’s mom said:


> Fozzie, 6y.o, Lexie, 19m.o
> View attachment 570405


Can I ask this as kindly and gently as I possibly can, thinking only of your dog? 
Does Lexie need to skip the buffet and hit the treadmill a little bit?....


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

Brothers from another mother. Bear (4 months) and Max (my 8 year old son).


----------



## Blu_and_Redd (Oct 7, 2019)

My girls: BluNyx, 21 months and Redd, 10 months.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

WNGD said:


> Can I ask this as kindly and gently as I possibly can, thinking only of your dog?
> Does Lexie need to skip the buffet and hit the treadmill a little bit?....


You think so? I can feel her ribs alright.
Here’s some pics of her standing. She is 76 pounds.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Lexie’s mom said:


> You think so? I can feel her ribs alright.
> Here’s some pics of her standing. She is 76 pounds.
> View attachment 570443
> View attachment 570444


I was going buy the pic earlier in the thread with Fozzie where she was laying down and looked quite chunky. These pics are more representative of her condition and she looks great, go Lexie!


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

3 big trouble makers !


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Ranger and Piper and my wife's feet


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

AKD said:


> 3 big trouble makers !
> 
> View attachment 570445


LOL they look like a crew I wouldn't want to tussle with.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Hurts me to come back to this post today...we lost a member of our pack and family who wasn’t pictured in the above post. His name was Jackie and he was such a beautiful, loving, and gentle dog. He is Tysons (pictured in original post) full brother and littermate. He passed around 4pm today while hanging out on the porch (his favourite) spot. He had no health issues or at least no signs of health issues. The day started off like any other day and he carried himself no differently. The Family was with him and he was watching over the kids as they played in the yard about a half hour prior to his final breath.
It was a shocking and devastating evening. He passed 1 day short of 11 years old.


RIP Jackie 03/10/2010 - 03/09/2021


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

tysonsingh said:


> Hurts me to come back to this post today...we lost a member of our pack and family who wasn’t pictured in the above post. His name was Jackie and he was such a beautiful, loving, and gentle dog. He is Tysons (pictured in original post) full brother and littermate. He passed around 4pm today while hanging out on the porch (his favourite) spot. He had no health issues or at least no signs of health issues. The day started off like any other day and he carried himself no differently. The Family was with him and he was watching over the kids as they played in the yard about a half hour prior to his final breath.
> It was a shocking and devastating evening. He passed 1 day short of 22 years old.
> 
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this. Sending your family love. ♥


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Sorry to hear of your boy Jackie's passing. It is no consolation now, of course, but 11 years or right at is a good run for a shepherd, especially to have few if any health issues. 
But that is the sad paradox. The longer they are in your life, the more you miss them.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

car2ner said:


> View attachment 570446


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

tysonsingh said:


> Hurts me to come back to this post today...we lost a member of our pack and family who wasn’t pictured in the above post. His name was Jackie and he was such a beautiful, loving, and gentle dog. He is Tysons (pictured in original post) full brother and littermate. He passed around 4pm today while hanging out on the porch (his favourite) spot. He had no health issues or at least no signs of health issues. The day started off like any other day and he carried himself no differently. The Family was with him and he was watching over the kids as they played in the yard about a half hour prior to his final breath.
> It was a shocking and devastating evening. He passed 1 day short of 11 years old.
> 
> 
> ...


Always seems too young or too fast but what a blessing to go peacefully after a great morning. We should all be so lucky to go just hanging out on the porch.

RIP Jackie.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words and support. Jackie lived a healthy life and gave us so much love and affection over the 11 years he was with us. Today is Jackie and Tysons birthday, although it is a somber one we spend the day remembering the great moments he’s given us. We are thankful that he went peacefully and only visited the vet for routine vaccinations and checkups. When a shepherd, or any dog for that matter, lives out his life without any illness or structural issues you thank god and appreciate the good times. We were blessed to have him and to continue raising his brother Tyson who is just as sweet.


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

My pack from last summer. Our ol' girl Tasha crossed the bridge not long after this pic. (She's the pitty mix)
from Left to Right. 
Greyson (GSD/ACD), Buddy (GSD), Tasha (Pitty mix), and lil' Lexi (we think is GSD/Husky, awaiting DNA results. any guesses welcome! )


----------



## Mithuna (Dec 16, 2013)

A healthy (and spoiled) GSD girl


----------



## Mithuna (Dec 16, 2013)

Mithuna said:


> View attachment 570558
> 
> A healthy (and spoiled) GSD girl





Mithuna said:


> View attachment 570558
> 
> A healthy (and spoiled) GSD girl


very clean and smooth coat, sparkling eyes, moist nose, and an oxygenated blood flushed 👅. I attribute her good health to living indoors, daily exercise outdoors, and 3 1/2 cups per day Origen Tundra formula. Daily purina fortiflora, monthly simparica and sentinel spectrum, and once a year deworming with Panacur C.


----------



## Juuni (Mar 14, 2021)

Full "pack" consists of myself, the spousal unit, two kids, two cats and one 
very cute little girl (Shiraz, 5 months old, pure breed, all black GSD)


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

tysonsingh said:


> Hurts me to come back to this post today...we lost a member of our pack and family who wasn’t pictured in the above post. His name was Jackie and he was such a beautiful, loving, and gentle dog. He is Tysons (pictured in original post) full brother and littermate. He passed around 4pm today while hanging out on the porch (his favourite) spot. He had no health issues or at least no signs of health issues. The day started off like any other day and he carried himself no differently. The Family was with him and he was watching over the kids as they played in the yard about a half hour prior to his final breath.
> It was a shocking and devastating evening. He passed 1 day short of 11 years old.
> 
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry, such a difficult loss.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Added this little fur ball to the pack today...he is the runt of the litter at 9 weeks of age from Frostborn German Shepherds. He is a long coat gsd and just a sweet boy. He will be staying with my brother I’m until he is older.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

tysonsingh said:


> Added this little fur ball to the pack today...he is the runt of the litter at 9 weeks of age from Frostborn German Shepherds. He is a long coat gsd and just a sweet boy. He will be staying with my brother I’m until he is older.
> 
> 
> View attachment 570705
> View attachment 570707


Good times! Congrats.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max, Luna and Topper


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Jenny720 said:


> Max, Luna and Topper
> View attachment 570799


Great GSD back yard!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

AKD said:


> 3 big trouble makers !
> 
> View attachment 570445


That what I wished for my entire childhood. Love this.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

WNGD said:


> Great GSD back yard!


 Thank you. I have to say they most certainly enjoy their yard it is a luxury it is big but they would enjoy a small yard just the same. They play, run around , mess up the grass, do some surveillance work around the perimeters and they love to soak up the sun on the small deck. Max thinks he is king of the pine barrens. There favorite thing to do though is to go out on any kind of adventure.


----------

